# Couple of pens



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My first designer pen.. Need more practice!! I never have my own pen, they seem to walk off so I made me an ugly one with some scrap antler and wenge laying around hopefully this one will not walk off...


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, I'll bite: Which is the ugly one?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> OK, I'll bite: Which is the ugly one?


LOL...It's not the one on the left


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very Cool, Mate (?)..lol...

Love the looks of designer pens but not too fond of the tenon cutting and fitting...

As to the antler/wenge...I think you'll be safe hanging on to that one...but I DO like something different....


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...It's not the one on the left


DOH!!! It was meant to be a compliment...wait a minute, you better go look that word up in the dictionary. :spineyes:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

(DOH!!! It was meant to be a compliment...wait a minute, you better go look that word up in the dictionary. :spineyes

Thank you Ma'am!


Tortuga, i think you are right!! It should last awhile with me..

Hoe everyone is ready for the weekend!!!:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> (DOH!!! It was meant to be a compliment...wait a minute, you better go look that word up in the dictionary. :spineyes
> 
> Thank you Ma'am!
> 
> ...


LOL...I STILL like sumthin' different...and that IS different !!:smile:

RE:.."ready for the weekend"..you better watch them frosty mugs with the foamy stuff in 'em, young feller.. That stuff liked to have killed me many moons ago..

As to the "Hoe"...I'll just have to let you handle that one yourself..:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I didn't say one was ugly but I know the one on the left is pretty


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I bout fell outta my chair when read again what i typed!!  Now that you mentioned it i can not edit..

Dang backwoods education.. One dya I wlil lrean to tpye..



Tortuga said:


> LOL...I STILL like sumthin' different...and that IS different !!:smile:
> 
> RE:.."ready for the weekend"..you better watch them frosty mugs with the foamy stuff in 'em, young feller.. That stuff liked to have killed me many moons ago..
> 
> As to the "Hoe"...I'll just have to let you handle that one yourself..:rotfl:


Trod you are right in that I meant for the right not the left but the one right to the left one to be the ugly ducklin...LMAO


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Robert A. said:


> Trod you are right in that I meant for the *right not the left but the one right to the left one* to be the ugly ducklin...LMAO


Do what?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I bet Trod is still scratching his head on that one!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

To be honest, he is such a doof he prolly never noticed!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Do what?


YEAH!.............HUH?


----------

